#ubuntu-us-la 2010-11-04
<Robdgreat> O.o
<r2d2rogers> that is odd
<r2d2rogers> AHHH
<r2d2rogers> new bot due to stuff talked about at USD I'd reckon
<r2d2rogers> haven't read the posts yet
<r2d2rogers> there was a minor uproar I think
#ubuntu-us-la 2010-11-06
<Robdgreat> BOOMER
#ubuntu-us-la 2010-11-07
<Robdgreat> hi
<Robdgreat> D3f0: ping? :)
<D3f0> Robdgreat: hola
<D3f0> Robdgreat: hi
<D3f0> there seems to be quite few ppl in the room
<Robdgreat> yeah
<Robdgreat> how are you?
<Robdgreat> we're sadly fairly inactive. I'd like to see that change, though
<Robdgreat> welcome
#ubuntu-us-la 2011-10-31
<Robdgreat> yeah
#ubuntu-us-la 2011-11-06
<pookie_> hello
<pookie_> anyone in lafayette?
<Robdgreat> dang
<Robdgreat> not I
